# Avail 3 reviews?



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone ridden one or know of anyone who has? The wife is going to test ride one this weekend hopefully and I couldn't find any reviews.

Any help appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

Anyone?


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Did your wife test ride it?


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

il sogno said:


> Did your wife test ride it?


Not yet, we can't find one here but I think she'll order one for a test ride. Just hoping to hear from someone whether or not it would be worth her/the shops time.


----------



## CougarTrek (May 5, 2008)

I have not ridden the new Avail bikes. I do own an OCR 3w (last year's equivalent of the Avail).

My impressions of it after a year and a half are that it's a great starter bike at that price point. I really can't fault the frame (I suspect they redesigned it this year, but it's probably similar); it rides smooth and responds well. It also fits me like a glove.

During the time I've owned it I've commuted nearly daily on it (short commute), done some longer rides with friends, and ridden twice on group rides. Honestly I couldn't fault it until I did the group rides with it. That's when you notice that it's fairly heavy and the gearing really hurts you (it's only an 8 speed in back). 

After quickly realizing it's limitations on group rides, I bought another bike for them (keep in mind that these rides are shop sponsored rides in Boulder, CO and that I'm trying to keep up with the medium and fast riders (many of them racers that are good enough to get pro deals, etc) not keep up with the casual group).

When taken care of the drivetrain works fine. It's not Ultegra by any means, but mine still works fine after many miles and has not been overly fussy. The shifters/levers on mine were reach adjustable (they don't make shims for them, but apparently there is an adjust screw. It took 4 bike shops to find it...); this is a nice bonus if she has small hands (assuming they are the same controls). Wheels are sturdy (though I suspect quite heavy) and have certainly held up to my abuse (I'm only 120 lbs, but I'm known to ride this bike off curbs, up curbs, and occasionally on dirt paths). Weak point out of the box is probably the brakes; I'm really not too thrilled with them, but I'm hoping a different set of pads and some new cables will help out now that it's time to replace both.

I still ride the Giant nearly daily to and from school though and am still darn happy with it considering the price tag. (mine was $600 compared to this year's MSRP of $800)

In short: 
If she's commuting or riding for fun, maybe occasionally does a casual group or charity ride, then yes, it's worth her time to find one to test ride. If she is competitive and will try or want to keep up with "the big boys" running a 17-19mph average speed it's probably not her bike (but you probably knew that already). I'd say the frame is darn good for basic aluminum (I admit, I now own carbon and don't want to go back), but you'd want to strip it (or jump up to the Avail 1 with 105 and a 10speed drivetrain from the get go) if she's doing more than casual riding. I would definitely recommend the frame though, assuming it fits her.


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

CougarTrek said:


> I have not ridden the new Avail bikes. I do own an OCR 3w (last year's equivalent of the Avail).
> 
> My impressions of it after a year and a half are that it's a great starter bike at that price point. I really can't fault the frame (I suspect they redesigned it this year, but it's probably similar); it rides smooth and responds well. It also fits me like a glove.
> 
> ...


Thanks for typing that all out, it's greatly appreciated. She's just wanting it for rec riding so it sounds like it might be a great fit. Again, thanks much, we both appreciate it.


----------

